# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  gingko biloba and dream recall

## Neo Neo

hey everyone, not sure if anyone posted anything on this subject before, lol but o well. i've been taking some gingko before i go to sleep, and it really improves my recall and _really_ increases the vividness of the dreams. a little info on ginkgo would be: that it increases blood flow to the brain and extremities (fingers, feet ect) , acts as a stress reliever, and is just good to take to stay healthy, and to keep healthy. anyway, the dreams i remember from taking gingko, i dont have dream "blackouts" where i am in one dream and then im instantly in a completely different dream. i dont space out between periods of dreaming, instead its like i dream a whole bunch of sequences and notice the major change in the dream that leads to the next sequence. really made me rethink my idea of what "seperate" dreams are, lol which i am still thinking of. 

so considering everything, i'd say gingko would be good to experiment with to see if it changes the vividness of dreams, or increases recall. you can get gingko at your nearest GNC (general nutriution center). i probably spelled nutriution wrong, o well you know what i mean.

----------


## Jade010

Hello,

Ginko Biloba is _wonderful_ for dream recall _as well as_ inducing LD. I've used it for years and can tell a difference on the occasions I've stopped taking it.

Other supplements that help are: Valerian, Mugwort, Mullein, Kava Kava, Dittany of Crete, St. Johns Wort, Calea Zacatechichi, Salvia Divinorum, Scutellaria Indica, Licorice Root, Vervain, Jasmine, Honeysuckle, Datura, Bee Pollen, Hops, Scullcap, Mimosa, Lavender, Damiana, Withania Somnifera, Passionflower, Chamomile, Cardamom, Gotu Kola, Ibogaine, Verbena, Rose, Cinnamon, Marigold, Nutmeg, Peppermint, Holly, Yarrow and Anise.

You can find many teas with a combination of these herbs.

~Deja

----------


## Neo Neo

i have a male gingko tree in my front yard, but i'm not sure of what i can do with it besides make tea from the leaves, because im not sure how much gingko tea would effect dreams. i guess i'll have to try that sometime. 

 ::D:   yay someone agrees with me!

----------


## LucidAlex

> hey everyone, not sure if anyone posted anything on this subject before, lol but o well. i've been taking some gingko before i go to sleep, and it really improves my recall and _really_ increases the vividness of the dreams. a little info on ginkgo would be: that it increases blood flow to the brain and extremities (fingers, feet ect) , acts as a stress reliever, and is just good to take to stay healthy, and to keep healthy. anyway, the dreams i remember from taking gingko, i dont have dream "blackouts" where i am in one dream and then im instantly in a completely different dream. i dont space out between periods of dreaming, instead its like i dream a whole bunch of sequences and notice the major change in the dream that leads to the next sequence. really made me rethink my idea of what "seperate" dreams are, lol which i am still thinking of. 
> 
> so considering everything, i'd say gingko would be good to experiment with to see if it changes the vividness of dreams, or increases recall. you can get gingko at your nearest GNC (general nutriution center). i probably spelled nutriution wrong, o well you know what i mean.



I've just got to mention one thing... I have read that taking over 60 mg of ginkgo biloba for a long period of time can increase the risk of hemmorage of the eyes and brain... Soo... yeah. And you should not take it with other blood thinners. AND it may cause more bleeding than usual...

----------


## Vortex

> Hello,
> 
> Ginko Biloba is _wonderful_ for dream recall _as well as_ inducing LD. I've used it for years and can tell a difference on the occasions I've stopped taking it.
> 
> Other supplements that help are: Valerian, Mugwort, Mullein, Kava Kava, Dittany of Crete, St. Johns Wort, Calea Zacatechichi, Salvia Divinorum, Scutellaria Indica, Licorice Root, Vervain, Jasmine, Honeysuckle, Datura, Bee Pollen, Hops, Scullcap, Mimosa, Lavender, Damiana, Withania Somnifera, Passionflower, Chamomile, Cardamom, Gotu Kola, Ibogaine, Verbena, Rose, Cinnamon, Marigold, Nutmeg, Peppermint, Holly, Yarrow and Anise.
> 
> You can find many teas with a combination of these herbs.
> 
> ~Deja



Yeah, a tea of Ibogaine, Calea Zacatechichi and Salvia Divinorum would gives some real intersting dreams...   :Eek:

----------


## MasterZodiac

omg thank you for posting this i have a whole bottle of this and i will post back for results

----------


## trico

i hope this works as good as its supposed to, im pickin up some of this today. im sort of a noob to posting, but i follow the posts quite a bit

----------


## Unelias

While I have nothing against herb usage in world of dreaming ( I occasionally use herbs myself) , remember that no herb can replace training and work. So, if someone reads this and spends his week's salary to buy herbs, you have been warned  :Cheeky: 

but most of those herbs taste horrible. Gotta do more mixing I quess in order to "enjoy" the tea  :tongue2:

----------


## lucid4sho

I seem to benefit. Make sure to get a brand that is gingkolic acid free, I got crazy side effects from the first product i took that was not. One good brand is american nutrition.

----------


## MasterZodiac

ok its been a while since i posted back but thats because i wanted to use ginko for a week befor i posted the results. but anyways the results where fantastic all my dreams were indeed vivid and i could recall them in the morning and through out the day. thank you for this thread to all, have a good ld :wink2:

----------


## LokiDucks

I actually just picked up some Ginkgo Biloba at the store the other night after reading about its helpfulness here. I want to improve dream recall to help build a dream journal, so that I could hopefully learn to LD without aids.

I took one last night before bed and did recall 3 dreams (one of which, though short, was lucid), but it could have easily been coincidence.

When is the best time to take it, though? Before bed? WBTB? And what's the most effective dosage? I have 120mg capsules. I also have C and B-6 in the house, if there is an effective combination there that would be save and useful.

----------


## trico

yeah i got it and i have been taking it for a while now. it says its effects take place after about 2.5 hours after you take it. so i stay up for about an hour or so, so the effects will kick in a little before my first REM period, and the vividness i think is the biggest difference. i dont always recall a dream, but when i take it, i remember them more often than not. mine are 60 mg a caplet, so maybe ill start taking 2 before bed if it helped you like that. but the best time to take it is before bed, i don't think it matters when, because you have more than one REM. i think it helps the vividness, which is why it helps the recall, becuase they are mor vivid

----------

